

The Four Horsemen: Amazon/Apple/Facebook and Google--Who Wins/Loses - bobstobener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=85027636&x-yt-ts=1422503916&v=XCvwCcEP74Q

======
bobstobener
Nails it.

